# issues with authenticating wireless with networkmanager....

## adramalech707

Okay so my wireless was working fine till a few days ago, but now it will not authenticate my password or something.  I see the AP, and I know the routers encyrption because I set up two of the three i use.  I use wireless at school, at my house, and my parents house.  My house and the parents house I setup.  Anyways, it won't connection to wpa/wpa2 connections which is all i use for my home.  I am using networkmanager 0.8.2 with flags avahi bluetooth dhclient dhcpcd gnutl nss resolvconf.  I can however if I hardline with auto-eth0 it works fine.

I have installed by the installation wiki on gentoo's page about networkmanager.  I am using 2.6.36-gentoo-r1 kernel, and ath5k wireless driver and r8169 eth0 driver.  Also, have wpa_supplicant installed.  I use to just do wireless and wired connections through cli, but I was tired of having to deal with public APs where I didn't know their encryption or other stuff to setup wpa_supplicant right, so I just went with gui.

At school I have to use a PEAP WPA2 enterprise with MSCHAPv2 and idk the PEAP is auto since idk if it is version 0 or 1.  And I don't think we need to use CA certs.  I asked my it friend that works at school he said they don't use a ca cert.

I would just like to get this fixed.  Ohhh btw, I took the init scripts for net.eth0 and net.wlan0 out of starting at default/boot runlevels as to not screw up networkmanager starting up automatically at boot.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

----------

## eccerr0r

ahh... I've also been pulling my hairs out why my ath5k eeepc suddenly stopped being able to authenticate on my wpa2enterprise system.  I'll have to see if some downgrades fixes the issue...

Weird.

----------

## adramalech707

i was wondering if this could be affected by another package i know that once i updated one of the either dhcp or dns packages that gets pulled in by some of my network tools etc...like dns bind... i lost being able to get network working through init scripts... but when i switched to netwoek manager and went through the install steps all was well again now it seems something is wrong...

----------

## eccerr0r

will need to see if I can get more information, I was initially blaming Networkmanager itself first as it seems to be the hardest to revert...

----------

## mds32h

I guess I have more or less the same problem at home. I'm using nm-applet to manage NetworkManager in XFCE. Since my last emerge -Duav world, last week, I could not connect to my wireless network (I see it, but I don't connect).

The only solution I found is: kill nm-applet and restart it as root. Doing so it works.

I had no time to investigate which package upgrade changed the behaviour of NetworkManager/nm-applet. Does anybody knows what's happening? Is this a consolekit or PAM related issue?

----------

## adramalech707

I am going to try and at least get on my laptop at my house and update everything that needs it and try again if that doesn't fix it, because there might be a fix already out and we just need to get the newer version. It couldn't be consolekit, nor pam.  It has to be I think any type of network thing, like dns, wpa_supplicant, etc....

I am going to check my log of last compiled packages and see if that doesn't limit it down to one or more of those updates!

----------

## adramalech707

okay so i was looking at /var/log/messages...and this is parts that I found interesting...

```

Dec  6 21:45:08 tux ifplugd(eth0)[1887]: Program executed successfully.

Dec  6 21:45:09 tux /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2399]: start-stop-daemon: failed to start `/usr/sbin/wpa_supplicant'

Dec  6 21:45:09 tux /etc/init.d/net.wlan0[2262]: ERROR: net.wlan0 failed to start

Dec  6 21:45:09 tux /etc/init.d/netmount[2402]: ERROR: cannot start netmount as net.wlan0 would not start

Dec  6 21:45:09 tux kernel: [   16.913232] phy0: device now idle

.                                 .                                  .

.                                 .                                  .

.                                 .                                  .

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux dhcpcd[2177]: eth0: leased 192.168.80.129 for 36000 seconds

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> (eth0): DHCPv4 state changed preinit -> bound

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) scheduled...

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) started...

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info>   address 192.168.80.129

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info>   prefix 24 (255.255.255.0)

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info>   gateway 192.168.80.1

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info>   nameserver '192.168.80.1'

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info>   domain name 'hsd1.ca.comcast.net.'

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) scheduled...

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 4 of 5 (IP4 Configure Get) complete.

Dec  6 21:45:13 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) started...

Dec  6 21:45:14 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> (eth0): writing resolv.conf to /sbin/resolvconf

Dec  6 21:45:14 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> Clearing nscd hosts cache.

Dec  6 21:45:15 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> (eth0): device state change: 7 -> 8 (reason 0)

Dec  6 21:45:15 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> Policy set 'Auto eth0' (eth0) as default for IPv4 routing and DNS.

Dec  6 21:45:15 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> Updating /etc/hosts with new system hostname

Dec  6 21:45:15 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> Activation (eth0) successful, device activated.

Dec  6 21:45:15 tux NetworkManager[2140]: <info> Activation (eth0) Stage 5 of 5 (IP Configure Commit) complete.

Dec  6 21:45:15 tux kernel: [   23.034092] eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Dec  6 21:45:16 tux NetworkManager[2140]:    keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0.UJ79MV

Dec  6 21:45:16 tux NetworkManager[2140]:    keyfile:     error: File did not exist or was not a regular file

Dec  6 21:45:16 tux NetworkManager[2140]:    keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0.UJ79MV

Dec  6 21:45:16 tux NetworkManager[2140]:    keyfile:     error: File did not exist or was not a regular file

Dec  6 21:45:16 tux NetworkManager[2140]:    keyfile: updating /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0

```

here is my /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

#Generated by NetworkManager

###### Global Configuration ######

update_config=1

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

###### Security Configuration ######

#PARENT'S HOUSE

network={

        priority=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        mode=0

        psk="XXXXXXXXXX"

        ssid="XXXXXX"

}

#HOME 

network={

        priority=1

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        mode=0

        psk="XXXXXXXXXX"

        ssid="XXXXXXXXXX"

}

#SCHOOL

network={

        password="XXXXXXXXXXX"

        ssid="XXXXXXXXX"

        mode=0

        priority=1

        identity="XXXXX"

        key_mgmt=WPA-EAP

        phase2="auth=MSCHAPV2"

        eap=PEAP

}

```

still none of these will work from what you can see above...  Also, I did upgrade to networkmanager-0.8.2-r1 and some other updates still no fix yet...so I am thinking somehow a file got deleted....etc..

***EDIT***

Okay so I did change a psk password in wpa_supplicant.conf to include " "  around it, and this is what i got...but still no wifi bssid's showing and it says wifi disconnected....

```

adramalech@tux /etc/wpa_supplicant $ sudo /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart

 * Bringing up interface wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                              [ ok ]

 *   Starting wpa_cli on wlan0 ...                                                                                                                                         [ ok ]

 *   Backgrounding ... ...

 * WARNING: net.wlan0 has started, but is inactive

```

----------

